# Beztēma >  Skaitiitaaja bojaashana

## next

Shodien Bez tabu raidiijumaa sizhets par bojaatu elektriibas skaitiitaaju:
https://tvplay.skaties.lv/parraides/bez-tabu

Ko tauta domaa par to profesoru skaidrojumu. (Pilnekraana rezhiimaa var to ekspertiizes sleedzienu arii izlasiit)
Man liekas ka pieraadiit ka to skaadi nav pavecis zibenjpapus tomeer ir neiespeejami.

----------


## JDat

Kas tas tāds? "Ar kukū" (Bez Tabu) raidījuma reklāma? Būtu vismaz pateicis uz kuru minūti jāuztin lai redzētu sižetu!

Pārējiem! Uztinam ~18:30 un skatāmies.

----------


## next

Es to tvplay pirmo reizi muuzhaa atveeru.
Pie youtubes pieradis, domaaju ka viss automaatiski notiksies.
Atvainojos par nezinaashanu.

----------


## sasasa

Bik nesapratu - latvenergo uzskata, ka onkulis pats sabojājis skaitītāju, lai varētu maksāt 2x lielāku naudu par elektrību??? Sižetā tak teica, ka ik pa laikam pieaugusi rēķina summa. Kur loģika? Kāda mārrutka pēc viņam varētu gribēties maksāt vairāk? Ja nu vienīgi viņš ir mēģinājis to skaitītāju nokaut, lai maksātu mazāk, bet rezultāts sanācis pretējs....

----------


## next

Spoles tak nosvilst no dajebkaa.
Razhotaaja braakjis, nepareiza glabaashana, tas pats paarspriegums.

----------


## flybackmaster

Izrādās ļaundaris kas gribēju izdarīt zaudējumus šim kungam bija sadales tīkli  ::  . 
Kas notiek vispār ar skaitītāju ar sadegušu sprieguma spoli? Vaitad tam nevajadzēja atslēgties un izdot kļūdu?
Kā var pateikt vai spole sadeg iz pārsprieguma? Vaitad skaitītājam nav kādi pārsprieguma standarti?

----------


## Tārps

Jaunajos skaitītājos ir iebūvēta iekārta, kas pārdeg un tad viss jau notiek daudz ātrāk. Mums kursos par to stāstīja, bet sīkāk vairs neatceros.

----------


## next

Ljaundaris vareeja buut jebkursh (ieskaitot peerkonjpapu).
Bet ir viena lieta kam neticu.
Ja tas onka samekleeja vajadziigo apriikojumu un veiksmiigi nokaava skaitliikli tad pec tam neatrast "bezmaksas" faazi lai tur savu boileri piesleegtu ir vienkaarshi smiekliigi.

----------


## Isegrim

Sovjetu laikā viens nūģis plātījās, ka ar īslaicīgas pārslodzes palīdzību izdevies piesvilināt strāvas spoles izolāciju un iegūt kādu īsslēgtu vijumu. Skaitītājs esot krasi palēninājies un turpmāk nodrošinājis privātmājas siltumu ziemās 'pa lēto'.

----------


## fzss

man no zibens speriena no 3 fazēm bija palikusi pieejama tikai 1, bet tas rēķins bija šausmigs. kad nomainīja skaititaju uzreiz bija mazāka maksa. varistoru nevar Sadales Tīkli ielikt ????? tās spoles ar līdzstrāvu nokaut nebūtu nav problēmu... kaatru gadu zibens man ko

----------


## Powerons

Šitāds aprīkojums neder?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euBpVr_XhuU

----------


## flybackmaster

Tādus trikus bērniem nemācīt. Acis ispridzinās. Viņi tās kontakt ligzdas ir pārbūvējuši uz 12V... utt

----------

